# Options - Gamma Trading



## wayneL (26 October 2005)

Hi folks,

Here is an interesting video I stumbled on that explains a technique called Gamma trading, using synthetic long straddles.

http://www.options-university.com/Videos/GammaTrading/

In many resects it is the direct inverse of what I have been talking about in the other thread, but it is a good strategy nevertheless.

The video is very good in that it helps to explain delta/gamma and well worth a listen even if you use different strategies.

Enjoy


----------



## DTM (27 October 2005)

Thanks Wayne.  Very Good.


----------

